
Bob Lutz Talks Tesla and Panel Gaps - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/amp28008116/tesla-model-3-build-quality-bob-lutz/
======
DeonPenny
The Bob lutz praising tesla?

